# Shots before taking Caribbean cruise???



## CMF (Feb 14, 2010)

Do I need to worry about getting any sort of special vaccinations before the family goes on a cruise around the Caribbean?

Charles


----------



## Pat H (Feb 14, 2010)

CMF said:


> Do I need to worry about getting any sort of special vaccinations before the family goes on a cruise around the Caribbean?
> 
> Charles



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Pit (Feb 14, 2010)

I suggest you check the CDC web site for the countries you will be visiting.

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/destinations/list.aspx


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 14, 2010)

Due to the little amount of time in various ports around 'local' people, its probably most effective to make sure your flu/pneumonia shots are up-to-date to protect yourself from fellow shipmates. Also, use hand sanitizer frequently aboard any cruise ship. Many good cruise vacations have been ruined by 'intestinal distress'.

Check CDC warnings on the ship you are cruising on beginning a month or so before cruising. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## easyrider (Feb 14, 2010)

h1n1 and seasonal flu shot


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 14, 2010)

We asked our TA about this and she suggested talking with our Dr. We will do that. We are taking a Western Caribbean cruise (Cozumel, Isla Roatan, Belize, Costa Maya), so we are concerned. I will probably update my Tetanus shot since it is due this year anyway. I already have many shots since I visited India several years ago, but my wife doesn't have any. I also wonder amount Malaria medicine.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 14, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> We asked our TA about this and she suggested talking with our Dr. We will do that. We are taking an eastern Caribbean Cruise (Cozumel, Isla Roatan, Belize, Costa Maya), so we are concerned. I will probably update my Tetanus shot since it is due this year anyway. I already have many shots since I visited India several years ago, but my wife doesn't have any. I also wonder amount Malaria medicine.



I took a similar cruise in Nov. Instead of Costa Maya we stopped at Grand Cayman. We didn't need any shots.


----------



## Kay H (Feb 14, 2010)

We didn't need any shots before going to the caribbean but blood bank told me I can't donate blood for 1 yr after visiting Roatan.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 14, 2010)

I would try several shots of Tequila, after four you will forget where you are headed!
Problem solved!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 14, 2010)

I did this exact same cruise without any shots, and I'm still here... so to speak.
However, I agree that communicable diseases are more likely to come from your shipmates.
If your boat offers hand sanitizers, use 'em.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 14, 2010)

It depends upon how risk adverse you are.  As noted above, lots of people don't get any.  The CDC (and your doctor who will probably depend upon the CDC) will recommend an array of shots.

Personally, at the very least, I would get vaccinated against Hepititus A.  (Given recent recommendations, your children might already have been vaccinated.)

Chances of contracting yellow fevor or malaria are very low, but, then again, how much of a problem is it to get vaccinated?


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 15, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> We asked our TA about this and she suggested talking with our Dr. We will do that. We are taking an eastern Caribbean Cruise (Cozumel, Isla Roatan, Belize, Costa Maya), so we are concerned. I will probably update my Tetanus shot since it is due this year anyway. I already have many shots since I visited India several years ago, but my wife doesn't have any. I also wonder amount Malaria medicine.



This is actually a Western Caribbean itenerary but, that's really not the point.

These ports do not require any shots. It is a good idea to be up to date on your tetnus and flu shots but, you should always be up to date on those shots even if you're not traveling abroad. 

We've done both Western and Eastern Caribbean cruises more than once. I've never known anyone who has come down with any serious illness that would have been prevented by having any exotic shots. I have known people who have come down with norovirus or various "stomach" flu's. Wash your hands frequently, drink bottled water while in port, don't eat local cuisine your stomach isn't use to having and, IMHO, don't eat at the buffet on the ship. Everyone might wipe their hind end but everyone doesn't always wash their hands. Nothing like getting a bug by handling the same serving spoon as someone else who's personal hygene isn't as good as your own.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 15, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> This is actually a Western Caribbean itenerary but, that's really not the point.
> 
> These ports do not require any shots. It is a good idea to be up to date on your tetnus and flu shots but, you should always be up to date on those shots even if you're not traveling abroad.
> 
> We've done both Western and Eastern Caribbean cruises more than once. I've never known anyone who has come down with any serious illness that would have been prevented by having any exotic shots. I have known people who have come down with norovirus or various "stomach" flu's. Wash your hands frequently, drink bottled water while in port, don't eat local cuisine your stomach isn't use to having and, IMHO, don't eat at the buffet on the ship. Everyone might wipe their hind end but everyone doesn't always wash their hands. Nothing like getting a bug by handling the same serving spoon as someone else who's personal hygene isn't as good as your own.



I'm with you, done various Caribbean cruises and the only thing I ever came down with was a sinus infection after I came home(just me, with my allergies).

Sister did get de-hydrated on a NYE cruise, so drink plenty of water(out of a bottle if you are squeamish about things like that).


----------



## GetawaysRus (Feb 15, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> We are taking an eastern Caribbean Cruise (Cozumel, Isla Roatan, Belize, Costa Maya), so we are concerned. I will probably update my Tetanus shot since it is due this year anyway. I already have many shots since I visited India several years ago, but my wife doesn't have any. I also wonder amount Malaria medicine.



The advice to check the CDC website is good advice.

My wife and I took a Western Caribbean cruise that visited Cozumel and Belize about 1 1/2 y - 2 years ago.  We were interested to visit some of the Mayan ruins in the interior.  At the time, malaria prophylaxis was recommended for us (as well as certain immunizations).  So we took the recommended course of Chloroquine and sprayed ourselves with 40% DEET to keep the bugs away.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2010)

dougp26364 said:


> This is actually a Western Caribbean itenerary but, that's really not the point.



Your right. Not sure why I said eastern.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 15, 2010)

*shots*

Well, you might want to PRICE the cost of shots before you decide.  To vacinate 4 people with all the hepititis shots may run you $1500- and no insurance to cover it with all probability.  Malaria pills need to be started a week before you go and are not all that expensive.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Well, you might want to PRICE the cost of shots before you decide.  To vacinate 4 people with all the hepititis shots may run you $1500- and no insurance to cover it with all probability.  Malaria pills need to be started a week before you go and are not all that expensive.



I recall the malaria meds costing my company a couple hundred when I traveled to India a few years ago. I don't remember paying anywhere close to several hundred dollars for Hep shots.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 17, 2010)

*shots*

As I recall for a combined Hep A, B and C it was about $400.  Also this is not generally covered by insurance.


----------

